
Ask HN: What's Your Rough Net Worth and Age? - bruddamane
It&#x27;s fun to do these kind of threads every once in a while because it gets people talking about personal finance, success, failure, perspective, and other topics rooted in money.<p>So what&#x27;s your general age-range&#x2F;cohort and what&#x27;s your Net Worth?<p>I&#x27;ll start: late 20s, ~500k depending on the day and market fluctuations.
======
throwaway8879
5 years ago, mid 20s - $600k and a bunch of Fender guitars

Now at age 31 - $0 and a bunch of Fender guitars

~~~
bruddamane
What happened in between? Don’t leave out the story!

------
simonblack
The older you are, _the more chances you have had_ to accumulate.

Sometimes you are able to keep what you receive, sometimes you quickly lose
what you receive. The more often you are tough with yourself, the more you
manage to hang on to.

There's a lot depending on luck and life-choices. Think of the old game
"Snakes and Ladders".

For me: Over 70, about 8-10 million.

A small note: Health and happiness are worth more than money. But having money
is very handy, and gives you more options.

------
gaspoweredcat
35 and a flat 0 apart from clothes, a laptop and a desktop i own basically
nothing and i spend everything i get

------
catacombs
> I'll start: late 20s, ~500k depending on the day and market fluctuations.

I'm curious to know the story.

------
ArtDev
Net worth $75k but tons of assets and debt. Early 40s.

I would rather be a poor student again than burdened with debt.

